# Stillen front lip



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Does anyone know where to find a stillen front lip other than stillen? I don't want to fork over 179.00. Thanks in advance.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

they have a lip just like it by Xenon i think... check for it


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks for the input. I checked there, but couldn't find it. I'll look some more. I remember seeing it in a magazine, but can't remember the manufacturer. I haven't seen it in a mag since that one time.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Do a search, or just scroll down a bit on the forum (first page here) someone asked a simliar, almost exact same, question you did a couple days ago =P


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Did a search. None with my specific ques. though.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*s.s.*

summit sport compact has s.s. kits sold by the seperate peices.{stillen nock offs} for 150 for the front lip. And if your going by stillen's web page dont because the have deals all the time. call


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you have any pics of them?


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks SSsenis. I appreciate that one. I'll give them a call today.


----------

